# Frenzy poppers anyone had this



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yesterday yellowfins did a number on us and had this happen.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yep I had 2 in one trip get smashed up like that.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

The tuna were literally crushing that lure lol!! I wonder if you sent it back to the company if they would replace it for you. At $30+ a pop it wouldn't hurt to try and contact them. Those things sure do work!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

get with Tailfisher on here. He is making some out of wood that will not get crushed like that.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not uncommon on those lures. I actually view it as a positive aspect. Shows the strength of the lure with the solid metal piece through the entire plug. There are plenty of poppers that wouldn't have "held together" through similar abuse. 
Believe it or not, you can still catch fish on that lure just how it is. 
Hats off to Sean for designing a structurally sound popper that won't lose your fish when other lures would.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> It's not uncommon on those lures. I actually view it as a positive aspect. Shows the strength of the lure with the solid metal piece through the entire plug. There are plenty of poppers that
> wouldn't have "held together" through similar abuse.
> Believe it or not, you can still catch fish on that lure just how it is.
> Hats off to Sean for designing a structurally sound popper that won't lose your fish when other lures would.


Couldn't agree more , we caught a few more fish after. 
Our yozuri's have had the wire ripped out also but still held together . This is just the first one to break for us.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had that happen to several as well. Kinda like the acrylic cedar plugs that came out a few years back, they just shattered.



bigtallluke said:


> The tuna were literally crushing that lure lol!! I wonder if you sent it back to the company if they would replace it for you. At $30+ a pop it wouldn't hurt to try and contact them. Those things sure do work!


 $30.00?!?! Where are you buying them? We sell them for $13.99


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is what his work looks like.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol frenzy poppers are nowhere near $30. And yes, they get banged up sometimes. $15, get another. Theyre great


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Lol frenzy poppers are nowhere near $30. And yes, they get banged up sometimes. $15, get another. Theyre great


Good to know, I dont have a popper rod/reel combo yet, so therefore I havent bought any poppers... only browsed a while back. I shouldn't have thrown a price out, but glad to know they are much more affordable than i thought. I have used the frenzy poppers out at the rigs and seen first hand how productive they are! A popper specific rod and reel is on the horizon for me for sure... such a fun way to catch tuna!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a thread Kim started a while back that got way too in depth about non-essential (in my opinion) specifics on a wide variety of poppers and "swimbaits" for casting to tuna. For the money, frenzy makes a great lure. But yes, almost every other popper has a ridiculous pricetag on them.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Here is what his work looks like.


 George You have any pic's with the hooks attached? They do look like they will do the job. Another question is how much do they weigh? Thanks gene


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

for the money the wooden poppers are worth it. they last fish after fish, unless you run into dogtooth, then they get torn up a bit.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

purple haze said:


> George You have any pic's with the hooks attached? They do look like they will do the job. Another question is how much do they weigh? Thanks gene


I will get some pictures for you and find out the weight also.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Tim sounds like you just need another Frenzy. Next time take a pic with the broken lure stuck in the fishes lip. Send that pic and broken lure to the manufacturer and you might not have to ever buy another again. They would at least replace the broken one I'm sure. The silver lining side, maybe for the use of your pic a lifetime supply of lures.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

No worries on a broken lure , there cheap compared to other brands. Its the other ones that got eatin from sharks eating our YFT.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bait balls getting pounded or just a lot of sharks hanging around?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kim said:


> Bait balls getting pounded or just a lot of sharks hanging around?


bait balls in the AM and not as many sharks but did lose a couple yellows to sharks, then fished 2 whale sharks after lunch till we couldn't close the box but sharks were horrible around the whale sharks!!!!! lost I know 3 big yellows there!! stupid sharks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try some Rapala Sub Walk 15 lures, about $15.00 but change the hooks to 3/0 ST66. It's not a popper, it's a walk the dog lure but it will catch fish. OTI Maguroni lures are great but cost more, Strategic Anglers lures are tuna magnets but feeding a bunch of them to the sharks will make you cry.


----------

